# Hello All....



## kelly1978 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all,

My name is Kelly, I live in Hertfordshire UK and I am a fairly new mantid breeder, I have various species and I am hooked on these little darlings!

I am looking forward to talking to other like minded people on here and I'm sure you will see me on the hunt for new species to add to my all ready growing mantid collection. lol

If you have any mantids / ooth either now or in the future i maybe interested in please contact me, Always happy to buy at the right price or do swaps!

Look forward to talking to you all.....


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome. Please try the search feature before asking basic questions.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 10, 2008)

welcome, THIS... IS.... MANTIIIIIIIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly1978 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry!  

I will be good i sware! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Kelly, weldome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 11, 2008)

My sisters name is kelly, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

